# Which Intel wireless to load?



## matthewp (May 3, 2014)

The Wireless guide doesn't explain how to find out what wireless card you have:

http://www5.us.freebsd.org/doc/handbook ... eless.html

When I run pciconf I see that my only "class=network" device is vendor = "Intel Corporation".  How do I find out my specifically which of the Intel drivers is needed?


----------



## trh411 (May 3, 2014)

If you execute `pciconf -lbcev`, it will show the device details, including the device driver attached to it when the system booted. If the device is unsupported you will see a "none{0,1,2,N}@" listed for the device. The FreeBSD Hardware Notes shows the currently supported wireless devices and their drivers:

```
[i386, amd64] Intel PRO/Wireless 2100 MiniPCI network adapter (ipw(4) driver)
[i386, amd64] Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG/2915ABG MiniPCI and 2225BG PCI network adapters (iwi(4) driver)
[i386, amd64] Intel Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN IEEE 802.11n PCI network adapters (iwn(4) driver)
```
What driver does pciconf(8) show attaching to your device?


----------

